#   >   >  Vicko

## SAMSONIC

,

     Vicko    .             .      .

         67.    (KSD301)     buzzer .         Thermal Fuse (CPGXLD RY152 TF15oC 250V-10A)      buzzer   ,        ,       ,   .

           230V     .

          ,   ,  .

   ;

----------


## Panoss

.
          .

         10-20 ,      ,   vicko. (                )

----------

150  / 10.        .        ,          .

----------

> (KSD301)     buzzer .


        (   1     ) .    ""     150  (          )          .

----------


## nyannaco

> 10-20 ,      ,   vicko. (                )


    ,     (            ).

   (      )     ,    ,  :
https://www.vicko.gr/el/browse/%CE%9...?cid=003001005

----------

(23-10-18)

----------


## SAMSONIC

'     .

    ,       ,            .                    ,      .      ,             .         ,      .

         .        ,             ;     online            ; ( pm    )

----------


## Panoss

(         ... :Tongue2: ..., ,       )
  :
www.eaparts.gr/
www.kominis.gr 
  .
   , . ' '.

----------

